
AMD's Newest Processors Are So Good You Can Skip the Graphics Card - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/amds-newest-processors-are-so-good-you-can-skip-the-gra-1822920100?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
pella
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16358631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16358631)

